# Royal Hawaiian Hotel



## STEVIE (Feb 24, 2006)

I have reserved the Royal Hawaiian Hotel for April,2007.  I have just read some pretty bad reviews on Flyertalk, but they were written at least a year ago.  Has anyone stayed there recently?  The brochure by Starwood makes this hotel look like the bomb, but should I look for another place to stay?  The reviews state that the rooms are old, outdated, and the furniture is basically fallen a part.  I am planning my 25th wedding anniversary, and this trip is very special to us, please respond with any info. known.  Thanks,Sue


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 24, 2006)

The Royal Hawaiian is one of the older hotels on Waikiki Beach...did you read the reviews at tripadvisor.com? Royal Hawaiian 


I find the Flyer Talk reviews to be hyper-critical, because a lot of the posters are high level SPG members who expect something really special in every room.  We walked through the hotel, and found it to be old and elegant, but I didn't see any rooms.  It's in a great location - if you like Waikiki.  If it were me, I would go to another island anyway.  Waikiki is crowded, busy, and loud.

The Hawaii Board would probably be a better location for your question, since the Royal Hawaiian isn't a timeshare.


----------



## somerville (Feb 24, 2006)

We stayed at the Royal Hawaiian a few years ago.  The hotel is a historic property.  Because it is an older hotel, the rooms may not be as spacious as some of the newer hotels, but it was definitely not rundown.  It is part of Starwood's Luxury Collection.  Another Starwood property is the Moana, which we stayed in a year ago.  It is also a historic property.  I think both hotels have newer wings.  However, if I were staying at either, I would want to be in one of the rooms in the original part.


----------



## formerhater (Feb 25, 2006)

I've stayed at the Moana twice in the past two years.  First time, we were in the Surfrider tower in a Diamond Head view room that had just been redone.  Amazing.  It was much more like a new Westin hotel than an old Sheraton.  The last visit, we were in the historic wing with a view of the Surfrider tower and the lobby roof.  The room was tiny and tired.  We figured it was remodeled in the 80s when the hotel reopened and hadn't been touched since.  That said, it's difficult to beat the ambiance of the Moana, especially the Banyan Courtyard.  Of course, you don't have to stay there to hang out there.

We did check out all the Starwood hotels in Waikiki and I was impressed with the plans for the newly updated rooms at the Sheraton Waikiki.  Not sure when they will be done, but they look nice.  Next visit, I will likely try for the W if we can get a decent rate.  Location is a little more remote, but we're partial to Ws.


----------



## califgal (Mar 7, 2006)

*Roayl hawaiian*

We stayed at the Royal Hawaiian this last August and stayed with starpoints.  Not that you are in your room that much, but I have to say we were very disappointed in the room.  The carpet was worn out and the furniture was chipped!  Yes, it is a historic hotel and the grounds are beautiful, but they could re -decorate the rooms!  Also because we stayed with starpoints we got a "run of the house" room.  I personally think this is where they stuck people who were staying with starpoints.  I know there are more redecorated rooms.  I would call the hotel and tell them you expect an updated room.


----------



## NJDave (Mar 8, 2006)

We stayed at the Royal Hawaiian using starwood points. It is a nice resort and is centrally located.  The room was OK but nothing special. We did however have a garden view room as a points exchanger.  We have also stayed at the Hilton and would recommend the Hilton over the Royal Hawaiian for a honeymoon.  The Hilton is not as centrally located but it is still close enough to the center of town.   It has a much nicer beach and is not as busy.  

We are staying at the Royal Hawaiian again this summer for two days, but for 10,000 points for a night, it was difficult to pass up.


----------

